# Hair loss and what's growing back in is a different color?



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

So some of you may remember me posting a few weeks back that Sissy was scratching alot and losing some hair...all the vet testing showed up nothing...which the vet said was both good and bad for the obvious reasons...anyways the hair that is starting to grow back in all the spots she scratched is coming in a cream color....she was a little cream colored as a baby but it turned more white with black on ears, beard and tail.........I thought it was a little strange...thoughts?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

A couple of years ago Tori had a scratch on the top of her head that became infected. It eventually scabbed over and healed. But, when the scab fell off, so did the hair. The new hair that grew in was white. Her vet said it is quite common after an injury for the hair to grow back in white.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> A couple of years ago Tori had a scratch on the top of her head that became infected. It eventually scabbed over and healed. But, when the scab fell off, so did the hair. The new hair that grew in was white. Her vet said it is quite common after an injury for the hair to grow back in white.


Yep. Every tick bite Kodi has gotten in his black parts has grown in white.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gosh, I never knew that! I will have to check the new hair that comes in Abby's bald spot on her head where McGee pulled out her topknot! Her hair is cream color now so maybe she will get a white spot in the middle? That will be interesting to see! Does the pigment get destroyed during a hair loss?


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Maybe I posted that wrong lol...the hair that is growing back is cream colored...she was all white as an adult except the black on her ears, chin and tail....mostly what she scratched was around her neck and ears and a spot from the middle of her back down one side to her belly.....but it looks like every new hair that is growing is the cream color......


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is probably a sable then if she has the black on the ears, tail, etc. They usually turn a cream color - that is what Abby is. Some of her hair is lighter than other parts. She "looks" white sometimes especially after a bath but put her up to McGee with his white parts and you can definitely tell she's not white!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Gosh, I never knew that! I will have to check the new hair that comes in Abby's bald spot on her head where McGee pulled out her topknot! Her hair is cream color now so maybe she will get a white spot in the middle? That will be interesting to see! Does the pigment get destroyed during a hair loss?


It has on Kodi. The skin underneath the white hair is pink.

We had a solid black cat who got her front leg caught in a door. There was no cut or internal damage to her leg, so we thought she was fine. A few weeks later, the hair fell out in the area there the skin had been traumatized. When it grew back in, it was white. Horses often get white patches of hair on their withers (the boney bump where their neck meets their body) caused by ill-fitting saddles or even blanket rubs in the winter.


----------

